# Found some downloadable Psalms.



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 12, 2010)

Psalm Singing Online - psalm-singing.org

I found this and even ordered the DVD. There is a CD also. I love listening to the Psalms. I only downloaded the tutored ones from the Psalm singing site.. They are actually recorded on a DVD. I just ordered it. It is only available from Scotland evidently. Amazon didn't have it listed. 

FESTIVAL OF PSALMODY - 
Highland Harmony Singers
Christian Faith Ministries Music & Singing

Christian Faith Ministries Choirs

I am listening to it right now on my Zune. It is wonderful.


----------



## moral necessity (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for this!

Blessings!


----------

